# 2003 Murano cutting out



## larryv (Feb 17, 2019)

I replaced and gapped all new plugs, and replaced several coils and the SUV ran great for a short time. The car starts great and idles great. when I accelerate up past 40 it starts bucking and jerking. I was going to check the flow rate of my fuel, but have searched endlessly on where to hook the fuel pressure test kit up. the fuel pump kicks in and the car will idle without hick-ups. Can anyone shed some light on what my next step should be. I've taken it to an auto parts store to have them diagnose the car. I realize its a process of elimination with the codes that came up. 1. Ignition system fault. 2. Fuel system fault. 3. Vacuum leak affecting one cylinder. 4. Engine mechanical condition. Any guidance will be appreciated, thanks.


----------

